# MORBUS 7 String By HALO GUITARS - Houston, Texas



## W4D (Sep 17, 2008)

Been a while. Been building the new factory & facility in Houston, Texas. 

Here are some photos of a 7 String MORBUS. I was asked time and time again for a standard body so here one is.

Enjoy. :chris:

MORBUS 7 String (SPECS)

27" Scale
Deep Socket Set Thru Neck Joint
Mahogany Body & Neck
Maple Top
Rosewood Finger Board
Abalone Inlays 1/8" Dots
Custom Wound Humbuckers
1 x Volum / 1 x Tone / 1 x 3 Way Toggle
Floyd Rose Trem (Also Available with Kahler)


----------



## Groff (Sep 17, 2008)

Looks like a fast player!

The top looks great too.


----------



## W4D (Sep 17, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> Looks like a fast player!
> 
> The top looks great too.



Thanks. It is and it is.

We have been working on some major over hauls and well lets just say 2009 is gonna be a huge deal. 

Can not say everything that is going on but it is some major stuff. Ya'll will here all about it towards end of year, when we release the official news.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Sep 17, 2008)

Looks like a nice change from the extreme shapes. What's the price like, and have all the QC issues been resolved? I'm assuming this is made in the US at your new facility?


----------



## W4D (Sep 17, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Looks like a nice change from the extreme shapes. What's the price like, and have all the QC issues been resolved? I'm assuming this is made in the US at your new facility?



Thanks. We will still make some extreme shapes. But are also going to be making some more consumer friendly models.

To answer you question. YES, the QC issues have all been taken care of.

To answer the other YES.

All Guitars will be made in USA by end of the year. That is just one of the changes we are doing.

The price point on this guitar is listed at $1000 and with a MAP of $800.

My goal is still the same and that is why I have been absent from this site for a while I wanted to bring the making of the guitars all home and still be able to get them out at a good price. So I have figured everything out to make my self and my employees happy. Yet, still turn a profit and keep Halo Going into its "OFFICIAL" 10th year next year.



Be back online later, I have to go cut a huge tree that fell during hurricane IKE.


----------



## Elysian (Sep 17, 2008)

the route for the trem looks a little wavy near the corners closest to the pickup. also, whats with the big gap in front of the trem? any floyd rose style trem route i've seen or done has never had a gap like that. doesn't look like the pickup lines up either, the poles under the higher strings look to be way off.

looks like the bridge is crooked too, the floyd rose posts shouldn't be straight, because the knife edges are staggered.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 17, 2008)

man, if the QC issues are really resolved, then Halo guitars is back to being cool 

i vote for budget 8 strings, 30" scale... pronto! 

but seriously, welcome back, and i hope the company can get up where it should be


----------



## MerlinTKD (Sep 17, 2008)

Preety! Can't wait to see more!

Details as soon as you're able, please


----------



## Apophis (Sep 17, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## s_k_mullins (Sep 17, 2008)

Sweet guitars.. I'm diggin those figured tops


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 17, 2008)

No offense man but to me those pics just look like a chibanez knock off. It seems like everyone is doing an RG7/RGA7 like guitar nowadays but I mean for a guitar made in the USA and the price point you are setting for those just don't make sense. 

I might not be the only one who is a stickler for details but I noticed the trem routing is pretty atrocious as is the use of an LFR on that expensive a guitar. Maybe if you included a Kahler by default it would offset the price. 

Secondly at that price point you have what look to be no name/"custom" pickups - heck Agile includes EMGs. 

Lastly - the headstock is very reminiscent of an Ibanez RG7 headstock with some stuff carved out from the bottom. It seems like you are trying to say hey, here is an RGA7 for less than what ibanez would put it out for. Its like the guitar is just borderline RGA7 but not quite.

These are just observations and my opinion but I feel that now with a lot of other options out there you have to do a lot better that this especially with your past track record.

Hope you consider this as constructive criticism and not a flame. I do applaud you for changing your designs to something better than the past models.


----------



## darren (Sep 17, 2008)

I was thinking it looks an awful lot like an Agile Interceptor.

I'm liking the black back + coloured top, though!


----------



## Groff (Sep 17, 2008)

W4D said:


> Thanks. We will still make some extreme shapes. But are also going to be making some more consumer friendly models.
> 
> To answer you question. YES, the QC issues have all been taken care of.
> 
> ...



That's some good news!


----------



## Elysian (Sep 17, 2008)

i also just noticed the string pull isn't straight from the locking nut to the tuners...


----------



## W4D (Sep 17, 2008)

Elysian said:


> the route for the trem looks a little wavy near the corners closest to the pickup. also, whats with the big gap in front of the trem? any floyd rose style trem route i've seen or done has never had a gap like that. doesn't look like the pickup lines up either, the poles under the higher strings look to be way off.
> 
> looks like the bridge is crooked too, the floyd rose posts shouldn't be straight, because the knife edges are staggered.



This Guitar is one of the firsts. We are working on the new templates and with new workers. Anywho I will post more as the time nears. We are building teh new facility and training some people and getting all kinks worked out before we do the major press announcement on everything that will be going on with HALO. 

Take all that into consideration. Anywho talk at you soon.


----------



## W4D (Sep 17, 2008)

djpharoah said:


> No offense man but to me those pics just look like a chibanez knock off. It seems like everyone is doing an RG7/RGA7 like guitar nowadays but I mean for a guitar made in the USA and the price point you are setting for those just don't make sense.
> 
> I might not be the only one who is a stickler for details but I noticed the trem routing is pretty atrocious as is the use of an LFR on that expensive a guitar. Maybe if you included a Kahler by default it would offset the price.
> 
> ...



Hey no problem at all. The headstock is a head stock we came up with a while back on one of our custom carved guitars you can see it on teh web page at www.haloguitars.com . Everyone was on me to just have a six in line stock so I decided to go with this.

As for body. We make more than just this style. As I mentioned this was designed for everyone who was bugging me for a standard style body style.

As for pick ups. Those in that one are hand wired here, but we do work with EMG, Duncan, Lundgren, and many others. Like I said before this is just one of the first made while getting things operational here with new employees, builders, painters, QC team, and more. Just wanted to chime in since i have been gone for a while.

As for price point I don't think for a USA guitar that price point is to high. When companies that I see are selling guitars made from numerous other countries for much more with worse parts. 

As for the bridge, again this follows in on where i said "we are creating new templates" and "training new people". We are not using the OFR's for training as it is a bit more exspensive. But when we release the news they will have the option of OFR, or Kahler.


Take care.


----------



## W4D (Sep 17, 2008)

MF_Kitten said:


> man, if the QC issues are really resolved, then Halo guitars is back to being cool
> 
> i vote for budget 8 strings, 30" scale... pronto!
> 
> but seriously, welcome back, and i hope the company can get up where it should be



Thanks.

Our eights are still priced starting at $1200 for now. They are 28" but if you like We can make a 30"


----------



## W4D (Sep 17, 2008)

MerlinTKD said:


> Preety! Can't wait to see more!
> 
> Details as soon as you're able, please



I will give all details on what is going on with HALO as soon as we release it to the public.

I will post some new stuff soon on the site for you all to see.


----------



## W4D (Sep 17, 2008)

Apophis said:


> Congrats



Thanks very much


----------



## W4D (Sep 17, 2008)

s_k_mullins said:


> Sweet guitars.. I'm diggin those figured tops



Again Thanks Very Much.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Sep 17, 2008)

W4D said:


> Hey no problem at all. The headstock is a head stock we came up with a while back on one of our custom carved guitars you can see it on teh web page at www.haloguitars.com . Everyone was on me to just have a six in line stock so I decided to go with this.
> 
> As for body. We make more than just this style. As I mentioned this was designed for everyone who was bugging me for a standard style body style.
> 
> ...



I am looking forward to seeing what Halo USA has to offer. It is amazing you can build USA guitars at that price point. As long as the Quality Control is taken care of, the only other thing I ask for is straight string pull to the headstocks, and possibly some variable scale lengths on the 7 string models. Maybe 2 or three different lengths. Say 25.5, 26.5 and 27" scales. 

And to the one fussing about pricing with licensed floyd roses...... 1) Ibanez also isn't made in the USA, an RGA7 would cost Less to make. 2) The Edge and whatever else Ibanez uses are basically licensed floyd roses also.


----------



## W4D (Sep 17, 2008)

7deadlysins666 said:


> I am looking forward to seeing what Halo USA has to offer. It is amazing you can build USA guitars at that price point. As long as the Quality Control is taken care of, the only other thing I ask for is straight string pull to the headstocks, and possibly some variable scale lengths on the 7 string models. Maybe 2 or three different lengths. Say 25.5, 26.5 and 27" scales.
> 
> I like the idea on the option of scale lengths. As I would not stock that many in each scale, for the sake of cost effectiveness. I would gladly be willing to offer multiple scales as a small ser charge extra. At least until I would see which scales move the most.
> 
> ...


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Sep 17, 2008)

> I like the idea on the option of scale lengths. As I would not stock that many in each scale, for the sake of cost effectiveness. I would gladly be willing to offer multiple scales as a small ser charge extra. At least until I would see which scales move the most.



Awesome, a small surcharge would be understandable.


----------



## W4D (Sep 17, 2008)

7deadlysins666 said:


> Awesome, a small surcharge would be understandable.



Dig it! Then that is a done deal it will be part of teh new HALO.


----------



## Elysian (Sep 17, 2008)

W4D said:


> This Guitar is one of the firsts. We are working on the new templates and with new workers. Anywho I will post more as the time nears. We are building teh new facility and training some people and getting all kinks worked out before we do the major press announcement on everything that will be going on with HALO.
> 
> Take all that into consideration. Anywho talk at you soon.



so you don't think it was a bit premature to announce this with a guitar that is sub par?


----------



## W4D (Sep 17, 2008)

Elysian said:


> so you don't think it was a bit premature to announce this with a guitar that is sub par?



Wow! Dude. Really. LOL.

People were asking what we have been up to, so I was just responding. 

__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

See you guys around. If anyone wants to talk PM, email me, or call me. You all know how to reach me. I will be busy re-building my property, and helping my neighbors recover from the hurricane.


----------



## Elysian (Sep 17, 2008)

W4D said:


> Dude, I am not gonna get in a pissing match.
> 
> People were asking what we have been up to, so I was just responding.
> 
> Have a good day kind sir.



i'm not getting into a pissing match, its a vaild question.


----------



## noodleplugerine (Sep 17, 2008)

Looks sweet man.

The yellow one in background of one of the shots looks brilliant - I love the contrast of the black with the gorgeous saturated tops - Really works.


----------



## darren (Sep 17, 2008)

I don't think Elysian's question is out of line. 

Given Halo's past record of poor quality control, i would imagine it would be in the company's best interest to not show any product until it's absolutely perfect. 

Showing prototype-quality instruments with rough cavities and misaligned parts does absolutely nothing to building confidence in the Halo brand. It makes it seem that the "new" Halo is the same as the "old" Halo.


----------



## Josh Lawson (Sep 17, 2008)

Elysian said:


> the route for the trem looks a little wavy near the corners closest to the pickup. also, whats with the big gap in front of the trem? any floyd rose style trem route i've seen or done has never had a gap like that. doesn't look like the pickup lines up either, the poles under the higher strings look to be way off.
> 
> looks like the bridge is crooked too, the floyd rose posts shouldn't be straight, because the knife edges are staggered.


Good call Elysian. My first question was going to be: So the QC issues have been resolved...but how, explain, more info on the QC improvement, but I think this pic speaks for itself on the QC issue.


----------



## bulletbass man (Sep 17, 2008)

Even a trained monkey can work a router. As far as templates even a middle schooler understands how to measure.

So really there isn't an excuse.


----------



## W4D (Sep 17, 2008)

noodleplugerine said:


> Looks sweet man.
> 
> The yellow one in background of one of the shots looks brilliant - I love the contrast of the black with the gorgeous saturated tops - Really works.



Thank noodles.


----------



## Leec (Sep 17, 2008)

7deadlysins666 said:


> The Edge and whatever else Ibanez uses are basically licensed floyd roses also.



If you think an Ibanez floyd is comparable to a licensed floyd, I'm guessing you've not played one of them.


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Sep 17, 2008)

looks wonderous


----------



## Josh Lawson (Sep 17, 2008)

gatesofcarnage said:


> looks wonderous


Except for the routing, right?


----------



## Kronpox (Sep 17, 2008)

I'll admit that the first thing I thought when I saw it was that it looked cheap ('Chibanez', as djpharoah stated), but I'm glad to hear that Halo are reworking their company and addressing the QC issues. As I've never had experience either way with halo, I'll give them the benefit of the doubt and look forward to what they bring to the table in 2009.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Sep 17, 2008)

The Headstock Doesn't Inspire me too much, the font you used makes it look like microsoft made a Halo guitar  but the rest of the guitar is sexy, the one with the Licensed floyd doesn't look as good as the one with the Kahler.

I love how you painted the back of the guitar black - really nice touch.

Is that a set neck? looks like a bolt on but without the screws...so I'll assume it is


----------



## Josh Lawson (Sep 17, 2008)

It is one thing to SAY QC is being addressed, it is quite another to list what is being done. Maybe actually answering other luthier's legitimate concerns would be a start. Maybe I'm wrong and I'm being to harsh, but really...just tell us how QC will improve, and post a guitar without a major QC issue.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Sep 17, 2008)

Leec said:


> If you think an Ibanez floyd is comparable to a licensed floyd, I'm guessing you've not played one of them.



I second that, Even a LO-TRS7 does a wee bit of poop on any licensed floyd 7.


----------



## Josh Lawson (Sep 17, 2008)

CrushingAnvil said:


> I second that, Even a LO-TRS7 does a wee bit of poop on any licensed floyd 7.


Wrong again! Lo-TRS is crap.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Sep 17, 2008)

The Lo-TRS is indeed crap, but have you tried lower end LTD trem's? Absolute garbage, not even half as good as the TRS. Not in stability wise, didn't have that issue, but the fine tuners don't tune that well, and the metal is soft as butter. You clamp a string a bit too tight, and boom, instant groove in the saddle. The trem on the Interceptor pro's doesn't seem bad at all though from what I've played of CentaurPorn's.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Sep 17, 2008)

Leec said:


> If you think an Ibanez floyd is comparable to a licensed floyd, I'm guessing you've not played one of them.



I did not say they were Bad. I have played on true Licensed Floyd Roses that I really liked. Jacksons, and BC Rich's especially BC Rich's because of the ribbed tremolo arm...that was awesome. Just because its not a true floyd doesn't mean its going to suck. I have my doubts too, but im not going to slam them. Building USA model guitars at that price. I've gotta give them a pat on the back, and hope for the best. BTW I wasn't knocking Ibanez at all, my first guitar was an Ibanez, I played strickly RG's for years! My point is, fussing about their price vs a Chinese/Indonesian etc and using a licensed floyd rose to cut down costs: It cost a Lot more to make a USA guitar than an Imported guitar. CNC'd or not. Im not on anyone's side at this moment. Im completely neutral. I liked what I seen, and even with the issues on the prototype I don't think anyone should knock them yet. 

Answers to the Quality Control issue would be nice, but im guessing the obvious answer was in his first few posts: All guitars will be made in the USA by them. No imports. That is how they fixed the QC.


----------



## twiztedchild (Sep 17, 2008)

I like the guitar Ibanez Isn't going to be making anything like that for a long long time anyways and he said like 5 times that he was training new people. Now this is TEXAS (Not very many smart ones there, Unless you play a sweet ax ) But anyways any new employee will need to train ad WILL make mistakes Thats all im saying


----------



## Elysian (Sep 17, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> I like the guitar Ibanez Isn't going to be making anything like that for a long long time anyways and he said like 5 times that he was training new people. Now this is TEXAS (Not very many smart ones there, Unless you play a sweet ax ) But anyways any new employee will need to train ad WILL make mistakes Thats all im saying



don't post pictures of a training guitar and expect to not be called out on it. i honestly don't buy that answer anyways, this guitar screams made in china, in every single detail.


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 17, 2008)

Elysian said:


> don't post pictures of a training guitar and expect to not be called out on it. i honestly don't buy that answer anyways, this guitar screams made in china, in every single detail.



Agreed. I think for the price the guitars are gonna be setup in Texas as the build quality looks pretty weak. But saving more of my judgement to see what the final product is like.


----------



## twiztedchild (Sep 17, 2008)

Elysian said:


> don't post pictures of a training guitar and expect to not be called out on it. i honestly don't buy that answer anyways, this guitar screams made in china, in every single detail.



well that is true but he also said that s the first on he picked off the wall 


I dont know


----------



## Adonai678 (Sep 17, 2008)

That neck thru body is fucking sexy. That 7 looks gorgeous man. If only it had a dress lol.


----------



## Elysian (Sep 17, 2008)

Adonai678 said:


> That neck thru body is fucking sexy. That 7 looks gorgeous man. If only it had a dress lol.



what neck through? theres no neck through's in this thread.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Sep 17, 2008)

One thing I really don't like and its Every company just about now...Schecter included: If you're doing neckthru or set in(same concept) Why do you still give the guitars GIANT heels? Have the heel carved and sculpted for comfort and higher fretboard access. Contoured semi heeless + bevel on back of bottom cutaway and I would be sold already.

Like THIS:


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Sep 17, 2008)

Halo guitars have left a bit of a bad taist in my mouth in the past, I really hope that the next line is a HUGE inprovment. I wish Halo Luck and all the best........................now fix them templates


----------



## Shawn (Sep 17, 2008)

Slick looking guitars and nice work!


----------



## MrRedRaider (Sep 18, 2008)

Man they do look great, and I have really been eying the market for a 27" seven. I have to say if they come out soon I may pull the trigger on one, but that price doesnt sound right for those interim specs. Of course, we all still have the new Jackson 7s to wait on.. but I doubt they will be 27".


----------



## RXTN (Sep 18, 2008)

it looks to me like a Agile guitars


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 18, 2008)

i think my agile looks like my schecter... except green...

it also looks like an esp...

or any superstrat with bevels and an arched top! 

anyways, i think the halo one has more body and less horns, if you know what i mean.


----------



## Josh Lawson (Sep 18, 2008)

Chi-Indo-Halo-banez.


----------



## jeb (Sep 18, 2008)

So I'll go like this.
As a lefty player... it's so hard to find something different.And those prototypes look very promising. Those finishes look terrific!!! The routing thing and the allignement... Well it's just a work in progress And in the past Halo shows a great support for lefty players. So.... Damn I can't wait!!!!! 

Thanks to give us some news!!

Jeb


----------



## arnoroth661 (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm just excited more 7-string and ERG related work is moving into Texas. 

Good luck with the hurricane recovery...


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Sep 18, 2008)

Josh Lawson said:


> Chi-Indo-Halo-banez.



Dude your a moron. You ever wonder why you got banned before? Well its simply that your a moron and say stupid shit all the time.


----------



## darren (Sep 18, 2008)

Apex1rg7x said:


> Dude your a moron. You ever wonder why you got banned before? Well its simply that your a moron and say stupid shit all the time.



Comments like this are ALSO a great way to take a little vacation!


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 18, 2008)

darren said:


> Comments like this are ALSO a great way to take a little vacation!



He did kinda have a point though...  There have been a few relatively hostile/useless posts in this thread that probably weren't needed.  I'm not a huge fan of Halo AT ALL due to their practices in the past but I don't think the way some people were posting in this thread was all that cool, especially nitpicking construction techniques when I've seen a few flawed pieces from the same guys throwing around negative comments left and right.


----------



## guitarbuilder93 (Sep 18, 2008)

Those tops are hot shit. Is that a satin finish on the amber one? 
What i'm really diggin' though are those carved backs. I think they compliment the styling of the guitar perfectly.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Sep 18, 2008)

i applaud the effort that is being put forth. and while there were issues in the past, no customers have recieved any guitars since this revamp that speak for the positive or negative, so instead of being dicks, perhapse wait till there are actual reviews by actual customers that own the actual guitars.

that being said, you know that your going to have a bunch of anal guys eyeing your new line, just waiting for the first mistake to tear you apart. Mostly because of the bad history, so my suggestion would be to make sure this new revamp kicks ass, make sure the new employees kick ass and you should be set.


----------



## bulletbass man (Sep 18, 2008)

Again?

Either way go play a jackson floyd and get back to us on how bad the lo-trs is.

Seriously the lo-trs is a piece of shit. But compared to what you can get on guitars for similar pricerange it's pretty nice. Same goes for the edge III. 

I don't know about you guys but I don't expect an OFR or an edge pro on a 400-600 dollar guitar.

either way I'm personally not all that impressed. Those type of issues should never happen. I've seen chinese copies on the bay with cleaner routes than that. If in 8 months we get loads of guys saying wow they really did fix thier shit than I'll be happy to say glad to be proved wrong. But that's just silly to say that gq issues are taken care of when a prototype can't even be built right.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Sep 18, 2008)

bulletbass man said:


> Again?


then keep being an asshole i guess? i mean, the majority of Agile intrepids were shipped to the wrong people with the wrong specs, but no one is writing them off like this. 

its well known there were problems, and thats probably why hes trying to do this revamp of the company. i'v never played a halo and dont really plan on getting one. but the guy is letting us know that hes fixing the problems. that may or may not happen, but shooting douch bag after douch bag comment doesnt really help anything

i just think that it takes balls for them to prop there head up out of the fox hole to try again knowing they were somewhat embarrised infront of the musical community.


----------



## bulletbass man (Sep 18, 2008)

actually the again? was referring to another post. Someoe told another guy that they were wrong again. But the person never made another post regarding the topic that guy was talking about in this page.

And agile has had plenty of comments regarding thier messups by myself and several other members. Or did you just ignore a massive amount of posts in the threads.

Oh well, I'm not impressed. Perhaps they'll turn thier shit around. But you cant post a picture of a guitar that isn't built well and then say your fixing your qc control problems and not get some shit for it. Just like KXK had shit talked about them when the guy had a leeched finish. And they're one of the most respected companies on this site. And just like Bernie Rico got shit regarding a mid production truss rod route.

These comments in these threads are going to be find. It doesn't matter if its a 300 dollar guitar or 2000 dollar guitar. A major or minor mistake is always going to be brought up.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Sep 18, 2008)

darren said:


> Comments like this are ALSO a great way to take a little vacation!



It gets to a point where these guys leaving all these negative comments to this guy trying to buil guitars and hopefully fix some QC issues gets a little old. In this case the guy i said something to does it quite frequently so i feel like it was necesary. If you dont like his guitars then great, but to leave numerous posts just to bash them or call them...Chi-indo-halo-banez or whatever the hell he called them, thats pretty retarted.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 18, 2008)

Apex1rg7x said:


> Dude your a moron. You ever wonder why you got banned before? Well its simply that your a moron and say stupid shit all the time.



1. Your grammar sucks, and you have the audacity to call someone a moron? The correct term is "you're", a contraction of "you are" - as in, "You're a moron if you say "your" when you should say "you're." Not pointing any fingers... 

2. Watch calling people "moron," or *YOU'RE* taking a nap. 

Thanks.


----------



## twiztedchild (Sep 18, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> 1. Your grammar sucks, and you have the audacity to call someone a moron? The correct term is "you're", a contraction of "you are" - as in, "You're a moron if you say "your" when you should say "you're." Not pointing any fingers...
> 
> 2. Watch calling people "moron," or *YOU'RE* taking a nap.
> 
> Thanks.



 I like reading Mad Mod posts


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 18, 2008)

Stay on topic, please. Glad you enjoy, but I'm just trying to keep things civil.


----------



## militant_x (Sep 20, 2008)

can we get relevant dimensions, and possibly their tolerances? 

When I ordered my halo, I asked about the neck... was told it was "the ibanez neck with a little more lacquer" . And when I got it, it was a baseball bat. It was my first seven, so I was pretty naive and looked over alot of major issues as being minor ones. The two ibanez 7s since have really shown me what a guitar, at minimum, should be.Buying a halo, in my opinion, is equivalent to burning your money and then slamming your head repeatedly against a wall.

All that said, I hope they can improve their quality control, engineering, design, marketing practices, prices etc because they do seem to want to offer niche products.


----------



## BryanBuss (Oct 3, 2008)

I like the yellow one with the kahler.
I'm really looking forward to the 2009 line. I mean every company seems to go through hard times, so what's so hard to beleive that they can't make a comeback?
My next ERG will definitely be a Halo.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 3, 2008)

Josh Lawson said:


> Chi-Indo-Halo-banez.



Chindalobanez!?


----------



## drezdin (Oct 3, 2008)

Good luck with your new facility and new models.
Did you make it throught the hurricane ok?


----------



## muffgoat (Oct 3, 2008)

The first thing that came to my mind when i saw these guitars was where have i seen these before?







The inflatable guitars from the IWRESTLEDABEARONCE smells like kevin bacon video


----------



## W4D (Oct 3, 2008)

drezdin said:


> Good luck with your new facility and new models.
> Did you make it throught the hurricane ok?



We did ok. Still waiting to see insurance will cover. Roof damage, 119 MPH winds blew teh tops of AC units which caused leeks which caved in soem areas and we lost some inventory.

At my home was another storry had an 80 foot oak fall and dint hit anything major but 6 ft over woul dhave been where my son and I were sleeping at


----------



## winterlover (Oct 3, 2008)

the routing is horrendous sure, but the top looks good, the joint looks good.
guess well have to see some reviews after a few months

they don't need to be blatantly disrespected though, their hardwork doesn't need to be rammed in the dirt like that either, even if it is slightly off center. i'm sure after Ike the last storms they need is out the mouths of potential customers or reviewers
still...that trem route...eek


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2008)

Just a personal wish, Are you willing to straighten the tip of the headstock? Can someone mock it up? I just believe it would look better straight than curved. Other than that, with this guitar alone I have changed my opinion of halo guitars.


----------



## BryanBuss (Oct 6, 2008)

You really lucked out with that tree.
Are there going to be a few new body shapes with the 2009 line up?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 6, 2008)

W4D said:


> We did ok. Still waiting to see insurance will cover. Roof damage, 119 MPH winds blew teh tops of AC units which caused leeks which caved in soem areas and we lost some inventory.
> 
> At my home was another storry had an 80 foot oak fall and dint hit anything major but 6 ft over woul dhave been where my son and I were sleeping at



Good to hear you both got through it ok


----------



## sworth9411 (Oct 6, 2008)

Unfortunately there are so many players and not enough manufacturers&#8230;..Many times in order to save money most manufacturers will use existing parts and retrofit and Mickey mouse things to make them work so that they can get an idea of what&#8217;s going on and anticipate any problems before production starts and often minor details get missed in the prototyping phase.
In my experience these mistakes never make it into production and it is the luthiers and designers getting excited and using what they have to make a new and exciting product. This prototype does look fairly good for being a prototype, and I am excited they would be so generous to share their design process with us, and be so open to suggestions.
I personally have not played a Halo and I have heard mixed reviews. I am looking forward to finding out for myself first hand with their new guitars... 

Just my 2 cents&#8230;.


----------



## gunshow86de (Oct 6, 2008)

Any chance on getting a reverse headstock? I would love to have a seven-string made right here in my hometown. Do you guys have a storefront where I could demo some of these?


----------

